# other things equal



## unutamabeni

"Thus we may say, _other things equal_, that the commandant of a concentration camp ought to act in a manner that frustrates the genocidal purpose of that institution."

cümle bir felsefe makalesinde geçiyor, other things equal ara sıra kullanılmış bir ifade. "diğer şeyleri dışarda tutarak", "diğer koşullar eşit olduğunda" anlamında ama, bunun felsefede kalıplaşmış bir karşılığı olabilir diye düşündüm. var mı? 

teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

Sanırım: _Normal koşullarda; diğer her şey sabitken_ anlamında.


----------



## macrotis

Lat., _ceteris paribus _karşılığı (EC101 dersinden aklımda kalan iki laftan biri). Anlamı Rallino'nun dediği gibi.

*Edit*: _Oups, "normal koşullarda" deyimin anlamlarından biri değil, "diğerleri sabit/eşit  tutulursa/tutulurken" demek. Hızlı okumanın zararları._


----------



## namik80

Ekonomide en güzel karşılığı "ceteris paribus".
Kimyada "normal şartlar altında" kullanılıyor. Belki felsefede de bu şekilde bir kullanımı vardır nşa'nın.


----------



## macrotis

Kimyadaki "normal şartlar altında" deyimin karşılığı _ceteris paribus_ ya da _other things equal _değildir, STP (_standard temperature and pressure_) dir.


----------



## namik80

Farklı bilimler sözkonusu zaten ancak benzer olan yönü şu. Kimyada sıcaklık ve basınç sabit bir değerde tutulurken, ekonomide ise üzerinde çalıştığımız parametre dışında kalan diğer parametreler sabit tutuluyor. Mantık aynı gibi geldi bana, o yüzden öyle yazdım.


----------



## unutamabeni

çok teşekkürler hepinize, elinize sağlık, kolay gelsin


----------

